# Health Insurance - Single Healthy Male Question



## elmoie (11 Jan 2013)

Like a lot of posts lately i am reviewing my health insurance and wanted to check if anyone has any other ideas then the following or if i am missing any better value plans out there :-

I am single, healthy late 20's currently on VHI Company Plan.

My main thing is private room in public hospital & semi in private. Renew date 14/01/2013

Looking at the threads and HIA website i think the following are my best choices. 

1. Company Plan VHI 
2. Total Health Choice
3. HealthWise Plus No Excess

(sorry cant link to HIA site)

Anyone good any input ?

Also quick thing on HIA website - for company plan it says GP visits not covered but i put in two clams last year and they paid 25 per GP visit. Is the HIA website slightly incorrect ?

thanks a mill


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2013)

If you are a young healthy male, why bother with health insurance at all? 

You are subsidising the older, unhealthy smokers. 

Put the money in a savings account and pay for any health expenses which arise in the future out of this fund.

What is the worst that can happen? A major illness where you will have to go public instead of private?  

Brendan


----------



## thetowen (11 Jan 2013)

Brendan,
 I often wondered about that. I'm in the same boat as the above poster and have VHI for 10 years, never used it and it's gone up 200 euros this year and I'm wondering what's the advantage having of it?


----------



## burmo (11 Jan 2013)

Our company moved from VHI CompanyPlan this year to Laya SimplyHealth Excess... If I remember it was exactly 40% cheaper for better cover. We went through it line by line at the time.


----------



## tallpaul (11 Jan 2013)

I never bothered with Health Insurance until into my thirties. Saved a fortune on premiums on the previous dozen or so years...


----------



## glynner (11 Jan 2013)

I have always asked the insurers for their corporate/ rates, you dont have to be part of a company  group scheme or business. They dont offer them but if you ask them to quote you for the simular policy but froim their corporate/business rate they must quote you, i have told everyone i know about this and we all have  gotten a  better quote


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jan 2013)

glynner said:


> I have always asked the insurers for their corporate/ rates, you dont have to be part of a company  group scheme or business. They dont offer them but if you ask them to quote you for the simular policy but froim their corporate/business rate they must quote you, i have told everyone i know about this and we all have  gotten a  better quote



There is a thread here on this subject.  I could be totally wrong but I thought the Company Plans with VHI were the corporate plans.

This key post is excellent.


----------

